
Database exposed 267M Facebook users’ phone numbers, names - dynendal
https://mobilesyrup.com/2019/12/19/database-exposed-267-million-facebook-users/
======
rvz
Not again. But this time 267M more users exposed with phone numbers, names and
more. Enough for telespammers to litter everyone involved with their rubbish.

If this had a portion (It probably does) of several EU users in this breach,
then this essentially creates another GDPR bill for FB.

Glad I never signed up to Mark Zuckerberg's website.

